# Myomas and IBS?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

With all the tests I've been having for IBS, doctors have actually discovered I have a large perdulated myoma/fibroid.Could it possibly be a cause for at least some of my IBS-C symptoms? If I have it surgically removed could this actually worsen my IBS? I've read surgerys can make it worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to know.My IBS was in remission and didn't get worse with my fibroid, but mine was inside the uterus.There is a risk with any abdominal surgery, but it could make things better. The problem is guessing over the internet.A lot depends with the surgery how much they have to mess with the intestines. Usually if they don't have to do anything that will mess with the nerves around the intestines there is very little risk with the surgery. Although some surgeries can lead to adhesions. You doctor can tell you the risks of your particular surgery, they aren't all equally risky.Does the doctor think a fibroid in that area is causing you GI problems?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks. The doctor doesn't think there's a connection,but I'm not convinced. The gynos don't seem to understand IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They usually know if a given thing causes the symptom directly. Now I do think if one thing is causing you physical stress (like pain) it can make other totally unrelated conditions worse as stress never makes anything better.Did you have IBS before you started having fibroid issues?http://www.womenshealthsection.com/content/gyn/gyn012.php3 A different kind seems to sometimes cause constipation but that is when it can press right on the rectum or the part of the colon right near the rectum. I'm not sure where yours is located. I see more stuff about them being in a location to push on the bladder than on the rectum, but they can be located on any part of the uterus.If it is large it could be making you distended or feel pressure. But that would be fairly consistent as it is there all the time. If the symptoms like that come and go that is more likely IBS and other than indirect effects taking the fibroid out won't change that much.


----------

